# Looking for a Golden Retriever pup or up to year old



## lwellcome (Jun 18, 2020)

Georgia area. Or surrounding area states.
Excited to expand our family and add a a furbaby. Golden Retriever 
Miss LA


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you're looking to adopt a young golden, here is a list of the GR Rescues, click on the State you're looking in, the list of the groups will come up. If you click on their names, their website and contact info is available.

There are 2 GR Rescues in Atlanta, *Adopt a Golden Atlanta* and *Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta.*



National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America



Each GR Rescue has a Service area they serve/cover, contact the one closet to your area.

Also check Petfinder.com, it has listings of dogs in shelters and with Rescue Groups available for adoption. You can do a search by Breed, age and sex. 

If you want to purchase a young adult from a Breeder, contact the GR Clubs in the States you are willing to travel for a Breeder Referral, they may know of a young adult that is available.






Local Golden Retriever Clubs - Golden Retriever Club of America







grca.org





Good luck with your search!


----------

